# Bleed during medicated FET 2ww?



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I was on prognova then cyclogest from transer & bled 9dpt. Test was A BFN

The clinic said this is really unusual & very rarely happens as the drugs tend to hold off the bleed.

Anyone else experienced this?  Any thoughts?

Thanks

Emma


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Emma

I am yet to have a FET, but have had three failed ICSIs. I had cyclogest on all three occasions and bled around 8/9 days post transfer. After the second failed attempt, the consultant decided to monitor my absorption of the cyclogest to see if there was a problem - there wasn't.

I know this isn't exactly the same, but hope it helps Karenanna


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi emma,

Just read your post. I am on day 8 of 2 we and have started spotting today. Phoned the clinic who like yours said it's very unusual to bleed cause medication holds it off till after test day. I am on the same mess as you too. Due to test on Mon 27th  but I think I know what the result is gonna be. So so sad. Hope your ok after your Bfn.

Olivia


----------



## sunrise69 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Olivia,
Why you dont' measure your progesterone levels?
You may have some absorption problems with cyclogest.
In all my attempts I always bled around 8/9 days post transfer.
In the last one I had blood testing for progesterone and it was very low (18ng/ml). In the next one I'll take utrogestan + progesterone shots.
Hope this help

Monica


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Emmak

I had a similar story on my fresh IVF cycle, never made it to test date as bleed about 9 days after transfer. I was on cyclogest after transfer.
At present Im on 2WW with medicated FET. My consultant swapped the cyclogest for gestone injections to make sure I was getting the progesterone.

Hope you are ok

Just_me


----------

